# Reputable online stores



## DanDees (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey, can anyone recommend a good online train supply site. I've been buying from the MTH site but was looking for some discount prices from a trustworthy company. Where do you guys get your stuff?

Sorry if this is a repeat.

Thanks


----------



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Default.asp ModelTrainStuff is my favourite!

Also check ebay too. They got all the good old stuff...

Evan.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Buy with a card and check to see that you are protected. ALso just use paypal. You can also minimize your purchases with the first purchase. Or buy only from sites listed in Model train magazines.


----------



## DanDees (Jan 2, 2011)

*Thanks for the reply*

I've been looking at the DCS commander with the 100 watt power supply for less than the $229 that MTH wants. Is _www.traintekllc.com_any good?

Dan


----------



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

I think it's okay.


----------



## DanDees (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks for your help:thumbsup:


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

I see you're from northern California. Here's two sites that are in California. internettrains.com in Brea, Ca.and discountrainsonline.com in Riverside, Ca. Both are very good and carry an extensive line of merchandise. I suggested these because since they're both on the west coast, per say, maybe the shipping time to you would be far less less than what it would be from one of the eastern stores, though modeltrainstuff is a very good site.

I, myself shop at modeltrainstuff and hobbylinc because they're both in the eastern part of the country . Modeltrainstuff being in Maryland and hobbylinc is here in Atlanta. With me living in Georgia, I've found that these two take far less time to ship to me than do the ones on the west coast. Anyway, I just thought I'd send you this information.

Routerman


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I have bought from traintek and I am very happy with them. One of the decoders I ordered from them was put on backorder. Emailed them asking why and when I would get it and in two days they had found an extrra DH123D decoder for me so no problems with them at all. quick shipping also.


----------

